# Blood work



## Mac409 (Jul 22, 2013)

It's been 8 days since my blood work and not back yet. The doctors office said the pth takes 10 days and blood work is sent to lab in California. 
They did say my tsh is low. I am just really tired. Waiting to see if they increase my synthroid I am currently on 125 dose. 
Anyway just wanted to see if this is how this all goes with blood work


----------

